# Sunblock that doesn't sting your eyes?



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

Even if I don't put sunblock on my forehead I still end up with it in my eyes most of the time.

I've tried at least six different kinds, both creme and spray-on. Anyone found a good sunblock that doesn't sting your eyes?


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

yes...it is called Block Up, mfr. by fruit of the earth, They USED to sell it at wally world but it is tough to find now, but i JUST ordered some from 

http://www.amazon.com/Fruit-Earth-Block-Up-Sport-Pack/dp/B000TC2SMM

I don't know whether it doesn't sting or it just doesn't run into my eyes but i spent HOURS trying to find it after buying some banana boat sport stuff


----------



## bike_guy (Mar 26, 2002)

No-Ad works for me and seems to last longer than other brands between reapplication.


----------



## aardvark (Apr 13, 2011)

Cycling cap? I only put sunblock on my cheeks as they are the only place on my body that burns during an all day epic.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeah, just don't put any above your eyes.


----------



## Sisophous (Jun 7, 2010)

I suggest you wear a headband. It will help absorb the perspiration from dripping into your eyes. I wear a Nike or Rebok headband and they are always wet by the end of my short rides. Pearl Izumi sells an excellent headband, they are not cotton yet air dry very fast, costs $12 each on-line and last for years. Like other mention, don't put any sunblock above your eyes and don't wipe your forehead with your forearm.

http://www.altrec.com/pearl-izumi/transfer-lite-headband

The above website that sells the Pearl Izumi headbands charges $6.95 for ground shipping. I'm going to try to pick one up at a shop to save the money.


----------



## bparrino (Jul 2, 2008)

To me, Bullfrog has always worked the best. It's a quick drying gel that has never run into my eyes. I've survived a couple of RAGBRAIs using Bullfrog every day.


----------



## D&MsDad (Jul 17, 2007)

Banana Boad Kids, Tear Free works for me.

The NO-AD stuff, even the sports formulation, stings my eyes (I wear contact lenses). Just goes to show, different stuff works for different people.




-----------------------------


----------



## jsk0307 (Apr 25, 2011)

I use Coppertone Sport Faces.


----------



## RUFUSPHOTO (Oct 14, 2010)

Cycling cap. Best $10 that I have ever spent for biking.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (Jul 24, 2009)

Bullfrog for kids, continuous spray.

Smells like bubblegum, does not burn the eyes, lasts all day. I just close my eyes and spray my face good. No sunburned nose, eyelids, foreheads, etc...


----------



## tfinator (Nov 4, 2009)

For surfing, Neutrogena makes a few face specific sunblocks that after years I have found to be fantastic. They protect well, don't run, but a few of them don't sink in ALL the way. 
Also Aloe Kote is very awesome. A 1oz. tin would last me 10 weeks of running a surf camp for kids (35 hrs/week @ beach) when applied twice daily to nose, forehead, and ears.


----------



## greywell7 (Jul 12, 2010)

+1 banana boat


----------



## SOME_1_ELSE_1999 (Apr 22, 2011)

+ 1 for bullfrog used it my whole life (dont need the kids version either) its water proof as well so if you decide its too hot and jump in a lake or pool no need to reapply! I swear by the stuff and always recomend it to every one who asks about sunblock


----------



## SOME_1_ELSE_1999 (Apr 22, 2011)

+ 1 for bullfrog used it my whole life (dont need the kids version either) its water proof as well so if you decide its too hot and jump in a lake or pool no need to reapply! I swear by the stuff and always recommend it to every one who asks about sunblock


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Sweat itself burns my eyes. I usually dab them with my sleeves if it gets bad. When climbing I take off the Oakleys and stick them in helmet vents, so the eye-threatening sweat evaporates better. Sunscreen I use Cetaphil daily facial moisturizer SPF 15 (not sure if it burns my eyes or not though).


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

a cotton cycling cap


----------



## wetpaint (Oct 12, 2008)

Coppertone Sport


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Coppertone Sport works for me. Also a wicking headcover like Head Sweats will help keep sweat out of your eyes.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

Head sweats have been added to my gear; I was riding a few weeks ago in sweltering heat and crying with everything running into my eyes. I probably wouldn't put sunblock on my forehead.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

I love using Halo head bands, it moves the sweat away from my eyes.


----------



## Cycleyes (Jun 14, 2011)

I think it all comes down to how sensitive your eye's are. Product A may work great for some people and cause eye irritation for others. I have yet to find one that does not at some point get in my eye's and cause some irritation.


----------



## cropduster (May 10, 2011)

The neutrogena sport face and any other brand designed for "sport and face" i.e. coppertone are made specifically so they won't burn your eyes when you sweat.


----------



## krott5333 (Oct 2, 2009)

i use coppertone sport, works fine


----------



## steve530 (Mar 31, 2011)

JimmyORCA said:


> I love using Halo head bands, it moves the sweat away from my eyes.


That's what I use. Keeps the sweat out of my eyes and the glasses dry.


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

Thanks guys I'll try a couple of these and maybe the Halo bands. A couple of days ago I had to pull over three times because the stinging got so bad and then just rode the last three miles with one eye closed.

Not good.


----------

